# Having problem with Beretta 92FS.



## USN52

Hi Guys,
I am new to this forum and hope you can helpme, I purchased a Beretta 92 FS about a month ago. I have been at the gun range 4 or 5 times and have shot over 350 rounds, I am using FEDERAL 9mm 115 grain FMJ RN. The problem is I am all over the target and there is no consistancy. This is not my first time shooting handguns, but it has been awhile and this is my first 9mm. To even think of hitting the black I have to take the top of the front sight and level it with the top of the rear sight and shot at the 12 0'clok position at the top of the target instaed of aiming at the bulls eye. OK, I can handle that, but my shots are all over the place( Example- first shot is in the 10 at 3 O'Clock the next shot is at the 9 ring at 6 O'Clock tthen the third shot will be high almost off the target white at 12 O' Clock. This is at 25 yards. Now I do not claim to be the best shot in the world, but with other pistols I can usually group well. I let two other people try my gun, as they are very good shots and they had trouble and recommended the following;

1- try another brand of ammo

2- Try a heavier grain of ammo

3- talk to Beretta if the above does not help.

I am hoping you guys can give me some advice, can the first two suggestions above help or would I be wasting time and money. I love the gun but am getting fustrated at the range.

Chuck


----------



## denner

A new beretta 92FS? Follow and read this range master instructions below. It helped me. My 92FS shoots at 6:00, line up the sights and your bullet should impact just above the front sight, although some say that their 92's shoot combat or straight through the sights. The problem many have with smaller hands is that they torque the pistol left or right while pulling the long trigger pull on DA or the takeup on SA trigger. Sounds like to me you are unknowinlgy changing your grip on each shot, coupled with an erratic trigger pull to boot, and perhaps coupled with other problems. I once used a Hougue grip with the finger grooves, and while it's an excellent grip I found out it was much too large for me to grip properly and I was shooting like you and thought it was the gun. Went to Hougue panel grips and watched this guys video and my 92 shoots dead on. Try some dry firing exercises to get a good feel as to where the trigger breaks all the while keeping your front sight dead steady on target, coulped with a consistent grip and pulling the trigger straight back. Likewise, if you can find a place to shoot, other than a range, try shooting ten yards away on a bulls eye target until you can get any kind of group.
YouTube - ‪Incredible shots with a Beretta 92FS!‬‏


----------



## Shipwreck

One - many people on multiple forums seem to be having issues with federal and Beretta 92s - not aiming issues, but jamming issues.

Two - I'd get some sand bags, or rifle bags, and try shooing the gun from rest. Sometimes ya gotta play around with it this way, because it's still easy to yank the gun on a rest. When I am convinced the sights are off on a pistol and try it, sometimes I rest the bottom of the mag on the sand bags, and sometimes I rest the bottom of the frame on the bags (just forward of the trigger guard). Sometimes one way works better than the other, depending on the gun.

Try that, and then shoot a few rounds and see what happens. 

I will say this - I am a huge Beretta fan with eight 92 variants. I have owned several 92s previous to that. On 2 occasions over the years, I had what you described... A 92 that just seemed to shoot randomly. It can happen, but it is rare.

But, try a different ammo and the sandbags and see what happens.


----------



## USN52

Shipwreck- I have been lurking around this forum for awhile before posting, I was hoping you would chime in as I know you have 8 of these and like them. I figure with so many you would be a wealth of info on this gun. I will try what you have suggested and report back.

Denner- You have broughtt up some interesting points and I will check them out the next time at the range. I have watched the U-Tube clip and will try it out.

I really do like this gun, as I was handling different guns and calibers trying to decide what to get. Alot of the pistols had large grips which did not feel well in my hand, but when I picked up the Beretta, it was like putting on a well fitting glove. It just felt so right  . I hope to be at the range in the next couple of days and will report back on what I have found. Again Thanks.

Chuck


----------



## USN52

Hi Guys,

Wanted to update you with what I have found. I bought a box of Winchester and a box of PMC ammo. Tried them out at a indoor range, At 10 yards I was able to shoot within the black with all shots with both types of ammo. Moved the target to 20 yards and repeated testing several times with each type of ammo, They all did not go int the black but they grouped to with 6 to 7 inches. ( need to do a lot more practicing   ). So being happy with how I was doing, the last thing I did before quiting was to load up 10 rounds of the Federal ammo I had left and fire at the target at 20 yards. Firing the same way I did with the other ammo, the federal shot 8 to 10 inches high and to the right. (do not understand why???) Monday I went to the open range where I normally shoot, and at 25 yards using the Winchester and PMC ammo, all shots where on the paper with a least 60% in the black. I will try other brands as I practice at the range and see what happens, but I guess Federal is off my list. As a side note, I never had a single problem with my pistal jamming or stovepiping with Federal ammo. Thanks for helping me and hope to talk to you again soon.

Chuck


----------



## denner

Good deal!


----------



## marb4

I got my first 92FS a few months ago. I have around 1500 rounds through it at this point. In all those rounds I've had 2 failure to extract. Both using Federal ammo. I will say that I am by no means an expert pistol shooter but I'm not a novice either. It took me a while to get used to the 92 trigger. Accuracy was shaky at best at first but with some practice I've gotten a lot better with it.


----------



## gameking

I reload all my ammo and after trying numerous bullets that I have on hand, I found my Beretta has a definite taste or hatred for certain bullets.


----------



## LeoM

I have never really had any reliablity problems with the 92 (or the 96) I do tend to use the 124 grain ammo, that is what the military uses. I only use Beretta brand magazines, I gave up on trying to save money with off brands years ago. All of mine shoot with the white dot on the front sight right in the center of the target. I came from a revolver/1911 background. I remember I had trouble getting used the the Beretta at first, (ten years ago) but seen to have developed a natural shooting position. The only mod that I do is replace the hammer spring with one from a government spec 1911 and a hogue finger groove grip. I have grown very confident with Berettas and trust them for both reliability and accuracy. Do not allow yourself to be mentally against the firearm, that will be harder to overcome than learning better control.


----------



## USN52

Hey Guys,
Thanks for all your help, After reading all the info in this thread and in the other one I have open, I have been practicing at the range every chance I get. I have come to the conclussion that as of now, it is MEand not the M9 that is at fault. I have use the image shipwreck had given in the other thread for lining up my sights and read some articles on grip and hand placement, and am hitting the target with consistancy. I find that my grip is not the same all the time and that is affecting my shots. I am buying HOGUE grip as I hope it will help me with the consistancy of my grip. (we shall see:smt082) So I need alot more practice and hope to get good at 25 yards. I will keep you updated as I progress. Thanks again for all your help and advice.

Chuck


----------

